# che casino!



## Speranza

Ciao tutti,
Leggendo un'altra discussione, ho visto che qualcuno ha scritto la frase "che c..si'no" come se fosse una parolaccia. Magari la mia sorpresa si spiega dal fatto che ho imparato l'italiano nel Veneto e quindi, la mia conoscenza di parolaccie e' ampia mentre non ne so niente ne' delle doppie ne' di quell'altra cosa... come si chiama? Ah si', il passato remoto  Allora, la sopracitata frase e' considerata maleducata?  Se e' proprio cosi', come si puo' esprimere questa idea gentilmente? Magari: "che pasticcio"?
Grazie!


----------



## ::Francesca::

Ma tu intendi l'espressione *che casino*?
Se è così, no non è un'espressione volgare o maleducata. Diciamo che è  diventata comune ( o volgare nel senso di popolare), ma, volendo, si può sostituire con qualcosa di più *soft* come _che pasticcio_, _che caos_.
Poi dipende dal contesto a cui è riferita perchè può indicare sia caos , disordine,sia guaio, problema.

Per esempio, qui in Campania si usa molto insieme all'espressione "_che bordello_" che indica la medesima cosa, ma rende maggiormente l'idea avvicinando ancora di più il termine al significato originale delle parole _casino_, _bordello_.


----------



## Speranza

Grazie, Francesca,

Mi sento un po' sollevata dato che non aveva nessuna intenzione di essere maleducata ed e' una frase che uso da molto tempo.


----------



## WKLIZE

Ha ragione francesca,che casino non è una parolaccia,anche se in italiano è un espressione scorretta.L'espressione corretta è che caos.

Anche qui a Roma l'espressione che bordello è utilizzata soprattutto fra i giovani


----------



## kdl77

Io credo che "che casino" e "che bordello" siano espressioni molto informali, e, pur essendo di ampio uso comune, anche volgari, in quanto fanno riferimento a luoghi chiaramente correlati a concetti di promiscuità sessuale e oscenità. Non userei mai un'espressione come "che casino" in contesti formali, sul lavoro, con un professore o in pubblico!


----------



## MünchnerFax

D'accordo con Kdl, _casino_ e _bordello _sono due vocaboli di uso molto colloquiale pericolosamente tendenti al volgare, sebbene non siano forti come le parole oscene "classiche". Volgari abbastanza a mio avviso da meritarsi, sulla base di questa scala, un simboletto di attenzione a testa.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Qualche decennio fa l'espressione "che casino" era ritenuta molto volgare e non pronunciata molto spesso dalla gente comune, da quello che mi hanno sempre raccontato i miei genitori.
Ovviamente perché il "casino" era considerato un luogo osceno e di cui non si parlava in pubblico.

Adesso invece l'espressione non è condiserata volgare, però secondo me è sempre preferibile evitarla in contesti formali.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Espressione informale (al punto di non utilizzarla in un contesto serio e formale, ovviamente) è un conto, pericolosa in quanto volgare mi sembra eccessivo. 
I vocabolari la indicano come espressione *colloquiale* e non volgare.
Un esempio: http://www.demauroparavia.it/19731


----------



## MünchnerFax

::Francesca:: said:


> pericolosa in quanto volgare mi sembra eccessivo.


_Pericolosamente tendente_ al volgare, non "pericolosa in quanto volgare". 

In italiano mi sembra che manchi (o non mi viene in mente al momento) un aggettivo intermedio tra _colloquiale _e _volgare_. Secondo me è lì che si colloca la parola in questione: tecnicamente non etichettabile come parolaccia oscena, ma, su questo siamo d'accordo tutti, utilizzabile solo in un contesto informale e rilassato. «Appunto, colloquiale!», direte voi. Boh, a me sembra un po' di più.


----------



## bubu7

Al di là delle etichette secondo me la parola appartiene alla categoria indicata dal simbolo del punto esclamativo warn descritta nel collegamento gentilmente fornitoci da MF:



> [L]’espressione non fa parte del linguaggio standard, è usata da gente di ogni grado e istruzione in un contesto non formale, ma non sarebbe utilizzata in un componimento o in una lettera formali, o nel caso in cui chi parla intenda fare bella figura.


----------



## Speranza

Molto interessante. Quest'idea di un linguaggio che si trova fra quello colloquiale e quello volgare e' da approfondire. Temo di utilizzare troppe frasi che cadono in questa categoria. Allora, vi ringrazio tutti!


----------



## SunDraw

Vedi anche nel Forum Italian-English.
Ad es.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=458953


----------



## Argótide

*C*'è chi ha detto che non direbbe mai "che casino" in contesti formali di lavoro, ecc... e che ne pensate dell'aggettivo "incasinato"?  Io lo sento moltissimo al lavoro!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Argótide said:


> *C*'è chi ha detto che non direbbe mai "che casino" in contesti formali di lavoro, ecc... e che ne pensate dell'aggettivo "incasinato"?  Io lo sento moltissimo al lavoro!



In una riunione di consiglio d'amministrazione probabilmente eviterei sia "che casino" sia "incasinato", ma sono due termini molto diffusi che sicuramente si usano tra colleghi.


----------



## pomar

Secondo me _casino _e _incasinato _sono solo colloquiali ormai, hanno quasi perso il significato originario. 
Ma per i miei genitori, che vanno per gli ottanta, sono parolacce, così come _incavolato, rottura di scatole, _e perfino _fregarsene._
Quindi con loro evito di usare queste parole, ma con i miei colleghi e i miei superiori le uso tranquillamente. Secondo me la diversa sensibilità a queste espressioni è più che altro un fatto generazionale.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Anche per mia madre, nata negli anni '30, _casino_ e _fregarsene_ erano parolacce, però adesso sa che sono diventate di uso comune e le usa anche lei.
_Rottura di scatole_ e _incavolato_ non penso che le ritenga parolacce, può darsi che i tuoi genitori gli diano questo significato volgare perché in realtà sostituiscono espressioni ben peggiori.. (_rottura di p...e_ e _incaz._...)


----------



## pomar

Beh, i miei sono senz'altro eccessivi, conosco persone della loro età che si sono adeguate ai tempi, come tu dici per tua madre. 
Ritornando al _casino_, io piuttosto che un punto esclamativo gliene metterei metà, o un punto interrogativo, cioè: normalmente si può usare senza problemi, ma sii prudente con le persone anziane, negli ambienti religiosi e nei contesti *molto *formali.


----------



## iaiax

Il mio professore (di matematica) non consentiva tale espressione.
Suggeriva l'uso di "caosino", diminutivo di caos.


----------



## kdl77

pomar said:


> Secondo me _casino _e _incasinato _sono solo colloquiali ormai, hanno quasi perso il significato originario.


 
Mi permetto di dissentire. Anche cazzo è diffusissimo, si sente praticamente da ogni bocca in ogni momento, ma non per questo dev'essere considerato lontano dal suo significato originario... 
Casino ha un suo ottimo sostituto in "caos", perché non usare questo secondo che non ha nessuna connotazione recriminabile?


----------



## pomar

Beh, se proprio vogliamo mettere i puntini sulle i, kdl77, prima di tutto la differenza di gradazione tra i due termini è notevole, e poi _casino_ è già un eufemismo etimologicamente. Di per sé lo si usava per indicare una piccola costruzione (per esempio il _casino di caccia_ nelle tenute nobiliari), è stato poi usato come eufemismo per indicare il _bordello._ 
Perché scomodare un'entità cosmica come il Caos per un indicare una banalissima confusione?. _Caosino, _poi, mi pare il trionfo dell'ipocrisia!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non so a voi, ma a me il bacchettare i figli, studenti o chicchessia solo perchè questi dicevano _casino_ mi è sempre sembrata una forma di bigotta ottusità di stampo (neppure tanto celato) clerical-censorio.
Allora perchè non vietare an un ragazzo di dire adulterio o omicidio?
Fortunatamente sembrerebbe che al giorno d'oggi non si venga più minacciati di bruciare all'inferno se si dice _casino._


----------



## iaiax

Nel mio messaggio precedente dicevo che il professore di matematica ci impediva di dire "casino"
Ovviamente, da normali ragazzini pestiferi, lo deridevamo in continuazione per queste sue idee.
Devo dire che, prima che ce lo spiegasse lui, nessuno di noi ragazzini undicenni sapeva cosa fosse un casino.
Io non uso mai parole volgari, ma "casino" non mi sembra così terribile.


----------



## brian

Da straniero vi posso dire solo che "casino" e "bordello" sono state due delle prime parole che ho imparato subito il momento in cui sono arrivato in Sicilia all'azienda dove ho abitato e lavorato per un mese. Queste due si dicevano ogni dieci minuti, mi sembrava.  A Roma non tanto, però lì non passava un secondo senza sentire qualche forma di "fregarsene," oltre a un sacco di altre cose interessanti...


----------



## _forumuser_

Mi sorprende che molti considerino la parola casino poco raccomandabile. E' una vita che la sento usare da persone di ogni eta' e grado di istruzione, in contesti anche formali, e mai una volta che abbia sentito qualcuno obbiettare o farne un caso. Io voto a favore dell'uso indiscriminato.


----------



## giovannino

_forumuser_ said:


> Mi sorprende che molti considerino la parola casino poco raccomandabile. E' una vita che la sento usare da persone di ogni eta' e grado di istruzione, in contesti anche formali, e mai una volta che abbia sentito qualcuno obbiettare o farne un caso. Io voto a favore dell'uso indiscriminato.


----------



## kdl77

pomar said:


> Beh, se proprio vogliamo mettere i puntini sulle i, kdl77, prima di tutto la differenza di gradazione tra i due termini è notevole


 
La gradazione sarà anche diversa, ma quello che sottolineavo io è che non basta che una parola sia usata spesso perché si possa passar sopra sul suo significato originario. Altrimenti, appunto, espressioni dialettali come quelle ricordate da chi ha imparato l'italiano parlandolo in Sicilia o a Roma possono entrare tranquillamente nell'italiano standard. Ma così non è. L'uso, a mio parere, non basta a rendere colloquiale e accettabile qualsiasi termine, indipendentemente dal suo significato.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

kdl77 said:


> La gradazione sarà anche diversa, ma quello che sottolineavo io è che non basta che una parola sia usata spesso perché si possa passar sopra sul suo significato originario. Altrimenti, appunto, espressioni dialettali come quelle ricordate da chi ha imparato l'italiano parlandolo in Sicilia o a Roma possono entrare tranquillamente nell'italiano standard. Ma così non è. L'uso, a mio parere, non basta a rendere colloquiale e accettabile qualsiasi termine, indipendentemente dal suo significato.



Continuo a non capire perchè parole come casino e bordello dovrebbero essere considerate volgari, a meno che le si inquadri in un'ottica di bigottismo religioso.
Allora anche le parole : sesso, casa di appuntamenti, relazione extraconiugale, incesto etc etc sono volgari? Ogni termine attinente a ciò che la chiesa cattolica considera peccato è volgare?
Bigamia è volgare per un cristiano ma non per un mussulmano?


----------



## kdl77

Paulfromitaly said:


> Continuo a non capire perchè parole come casino e bordello dovrebbero essere considerate volgari, a meno che le si inquadri in un'ottica di bigottismo religioso.
> Allora anche le parole : sesso, casa di appuntamenti, relazione extraconiugale, incesto etc etc sono volgari? Ogni termine attinente a ciò che la chiesa cattolica considera peccato è volgare?
> Bigamia è volgare per un cristiano ma non per un mussulmano?


 
Il problema del contesto non è secondario, credo. Io non sono certo esperta in materia come voi, ma usando la lingua tutti i giorni so che ci sono parole considerate "volgari" non tanto sulla base del bigottismo religioso quanto della sensibilità dei parlanti. 
Se dici "bigamia" nessuno ci farà caso, ma comincia a parlare dei problemi del tuo pene quando lo inserisci nella vagina di tua moglie e poi della tua seconda moglie... Beh, può essere che le parole "pene" e "vagina" indispongano  qualche ascoltatore, no? E non è necessario che questo ascoltatore sia un religioso bigotto.I termini legati alla sfera del sesso temo siano più significativi, in Italia, rispetto a quelli relativi ad altri peccati (il furto, la bestemmia, o l'invidia). Si può non essere d'accordo, ma non si può negare l'evidenza.


----------



## daniele712

Anche vaffa.. è molto diffuso, non vuol dire per questo che non sia una espressione volgare o una parolaccia.'Che casino' è  un espressione diffusissima ma volendo si può evitare e in certi contesti è meglio farlo. 
Speranza puoi dire  'che disastro' 'che roba' 'che assurdità' 'assurdo'. Hai tanta scelta dipende dalla situazione concreta.Questo in situazioni in cui devi stare attenta alla forma ma  con amici puoi tranquillamente dire che casino o è un casino.


----------

